# icecube and Dr. Dre videos



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what happended to the rides in Ice cubes Today what a GOOD DAY??? OR Dr.Dre's 64 in his video or any on the rides in the videos...??? Any pics of them now???


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 3 2008, 10:03 PM~12328642
> *Does anyone know what happended to the rides in Ice cubes Today WAS a GOOD DAY??? OR Dr.Dre's 64 in his video or any on the rides in the videos...??? Any pics of them now???
> *


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i thought LRM done a small article on a green flake 64 drop that was actually a stage prop that came apart in 2 pieces and was electric motored but had juice, used for shows....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I BELIE THE 64 FROM TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY WAS SOLD TO JAPAN AND THE 64 IN G THANG.....NO IDEA


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've always wondered that too...

Those were the cars/videos that got me into hydraulics


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 3 2008, 08:12 PM~12328766
> *i thought LRM done a small article on a green flake 64 drop that was actually a stage prop that came apart in 2 pieces and was electric motored but had juice, used for shows....
> *


IT WAS RED-- it was the one used on TV durin some awards show-- the one that stayed sittin in 3 wheel lie it wasnt shit- CAUSE IT WASNT- aint have hardly shit under the hood.

AS far as what happened to all these cars-- Id love to know..

There are so many rides that Id love ot find out about-- jus like the Impala in FRIDAY- and I dont mean BIG WORMS- Im talkin bout the mexican dudes- the guyus that had smokey smokin angel dust


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i hate topics like these.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 09:46 PM~12329228
> *IT WAS RED-- it was the one used on TV durin some awards show-- the one that stayed sittin in 3 wheel lie it wasnt shit- CAUSE IT WASNT- aint have hardly shit under the hood.
> 
> AS far as what happened to all these cars-- Id love to know..
> ...


you mean hectors car?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

today was a good day was David Marquez car the green one.

and he is the same guy hopping for Hi Lo.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The green 64 rag from "Today was a good day" is known as Family Jewel"... used to be a daily driver for the guy David that owned David's Hydraulics. Heard he had some legal problems and sold that stupid stereo box out of the back seat and sold the rims, then sold the car to Japan for $7k.

The green 63 rag from Friday that "Hector" drove is in Louisville, KY and so is the Lac from the movie "The Wash".


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought it was done by the dude that did the Armainan 4 Life caddy and sold at the vegas show in like 93 IDK


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Also, if anyone remebers when MTV gave away Dr. Dre's red 64 rag in a contest back in the day.... a lady from Michigan won it and it sat in storage for several years and went down hill really bad, rusty gold and chrome... she was trying to sell it in the local auto trader mag up there for $35k in the early to mid 1990's.... somehow Jimmy at Show&Go Customs in Detroit ended up with the car and redid it. Its the red and orange flaked one he takes to all the pic nics now. uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2008, 11:37 PM~12329973
> *Also, if anyone remebers when MTV gave away Dr. Dre's red 64 rag in a contest back in the day.... a lady from Michigan won it and it sat in storage for several years and went down hill really bad, rusty gold and chrome... she was trying to sell it in the local auto trader mag up there for $35k in the early to mid 1990's.... somehow Jimmy at Show&Go Customs in Detroit ended up with the car and redid it. Its the red and orange flaked one he takes to all the pic nics now.  uffin:
> *


Is it this one????


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

It would be sweet to have a car with "history" like this. Of course keeping it as it was would be a plus.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 3 2008, 10:11 PM~12330369
> *Is it this one????
> 
> 
> ...



I hope not, that shit is wack! :uh:  If it is,consider it a piece of history destroyed....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 4 2008, 12:18 AM~12330445
> *I hope not, that shit is wack! :uh:   If it is,consider it a piece of history destroyed....
> *


Yea thats it.... even though i dont particularly care for the patterns on the trunk myself..... the car is well built.... they drive it all over to shows and picnics. One year i think he drove it from Detroit to Chicago to go to the Individuals/Majestics picnic, drove all that way, let that motherfucker swang on everybody, and drove it back to Detroit. And its not a piece of history destroyed believe me.... when he got it it was raggedy as fuck... all of the chrome under the hood was rusty, set up was rusty, rusty wheels, paint looked shitty even in the pics, so you know it was bad in person. I think it was just built as a giveaway promotion, it wasnt put together too well to begin with.... maybe Jimmy can give a little more info. I used to have the Auto Trader with the car on the cover and would post it up... but i sent it to Jimmy a couple of years ago. He gave that car a new life for sure.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 4 2008, 09:14 AM~12332522
> *Yea thats it.... even though i dont particularly care for the patterns on the trunk myself..... the car is well built.... they drive it all over to shows and picnics. One year i think he drove it from Detroit to Chicago to go to the Individuals/Majestics picnic, drove all that way, let that motherfucker swang on everybody, and drove it back to Detroit. And its not a piece of history destroyed believe me.... when he got it it was raggedy as fuck... all of the chrome under the hood was rusty, set up was rusty, rusty wheels, paint looked shitty even in the pics, so you know it was bad in person. I think it was just built as a giveaway promotion, it wasnt put together too well to begin with.... maybe Jimmy can give a little more info. I used to have the Auto Trader with the car on the cover and would post it up... but i sent it to Jimmy a couple of years ago. He gave that car a new life for sure.
> *



Yup that car looks real good in person and he hopped it there also those pics are from the after hopp from the westside picnic in cincy<And U gotta give respect to someone that would build something like that and not afraid to swang it


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What happened to the Training Day Monte? :0 
































:biggrin: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *today was a good day was David Marquez car the green one.
> 
> and he is the same guy hopping for Hi Lo.
> *


 THIS IS FALSE....DAVE MARQUEZ FROM HI-LOW IS FROM SACRAMENTO CA. THAT GREEN 64 IS FROM L.A. FROM DAVES HYDRAULICS THAT HE USED TO USE IN H :biggrin: IS AD BACK IN LOWRIDER MAG IN THE MID 90S...TOTALLY DIFFRENT DAVE..


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12329909
> *The green 64 rag from "Today was a good day" is known as Family Jewel"... used to be a daily driver for the guy David that owned David's Hydraulics. Heard he had some legal problems and sold that stupid stereo box out of the back seat and sold the rims, then sold the car to Japan for $7k.
> 
> The green 63 rag from Friday that "Hector" drove is in Louisville, KY and so is the Lac from the movie "The Wash".
> *


yes the green 63 is here n louisville, last knew it was anyway. and the caddy from the wash belongs to jeff( washedupcoupe) its getting some things done to it,and it will b back. :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

or anyone know what happend to doghboys from boyz in the hood or that one from norbit any one have pics of that caddy or cleos in set it off


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang thats crazy does anyone know what happen to the monte in training day??


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 4 2008, 07:14 AM~12332522
> *Yea thats it.... even though i dont particularly care for the patterns on the trunk myself..... the car is well built.... they drive it all over to shows and picnics. One year i think he drove it from Detroit to Chicago to go to the Individuals/Majestics picnic, drove all that way, let that motherfucker swang on everybody, and drove it back to Detroit. And its not a piece of history destroyed believe me.... when he got it it was raggedy as fuck... all of the chrome under the hood was rusty, set up was rusty, rusty wheels, paint looked shitty even in the pics, so you know it was bad in person. I think it was just built as a giveaway promotion, it wasnt put together too well to begin with.... maybe Jimmy can give a little more info. I used to have the Auto Trader with the car on the cover and would post it up... but i sent it to Jimmy a couple of years ago. He gave that car a new life for sure.
> *



I can dig it....The paint is crazy, but the interior looks like it was done by the same dude who did that chop top box chevy covered in velvet/valuer(And yall know what that looked like :barf: )


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad+Dec 4 2008, 09:23 AM~12332561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 4 2008, 07:31 PM~12333970
> *or anyone know what happend to doghboys from boyz in the hood or that one from norbit any one have pics of that caddy or cleos in set it off
> *


Sold to Japan shortly after the movie was filmed.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 4 2008, 01:29 PM~12334502
> *Sold to Japan shortly after the movie was filmed.
> *


damn but that motha fucker was bad :yes:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

What ever happend to the blue 64 dre and cube ran off the dock on the natural born killers video?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

The green trey was raggedy as fuck when it got here


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12333970
> *or anyone know what happend to doghboys from boyz in the hood or that one from norbit any one have pics of that caddy or cleos in set it off
> *



Love me some set it off


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 3 2008, 07:46 PM~12329228
> *IT WAS RED-- it was the one used on TV durin some awards show-- the one that stayed sittin in 3 wheel lie it wasnt shit- CAUSE IT WASNT- aint have hardly shit under the hood.
> 
> AS far as what happened to all these cars-- Id love to know..
> ...


the red one was the 63 dre and snoop used on stage for a performance at the SOURCE awards back in the day. yes, it was just used for prop. elec motor, just to get it on stage. just for the show.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 3 2008, 09:18 PM~12328843
> *I BELIE THE 64 FROM TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY WAS SOLD TO JAPAN AND THE 64 IN G THANG.....NO IDEA
> *


You mean this one? :biggrin: 




































 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Had the white speakerbox in the backseat


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2008, 10:37 PM~12329973
> *Also, if anyone remebers when MTV gave away Dr. Dre's red 64 rag in a contest back in the day.... a lady from Michigan won it and it sat in storage for several years and went down hill really bad, rusty gold and chrome... she was trying to sell it in the local auto trader mag up there for $35k in the early to mid 1990's.... somehow Jimmy at Show&Go Customs in Detroit ended up with the car and redid it. Its the red and orange flaked one he takes to all the pic nics now.  uffin:
> *


It hops like a MOFO too  Yep thats that "Death Row" 64 :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 4 2008, 07:18 PM~12337935
> *You mean this one?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice ever seen the eazy e video only if u want it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x1fIX5mTCs


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Needed some skirts!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

did they actually throw that blue 64 into the river??? i hope not :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 4 2008, 05:55 PM~12337791
> *What ever happend to the blue 64 dre and cube ran off the dock on the natural born killers video?
> *


asked the same question :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 4 2008, 07:54 PM~12338203
> *asked the same question :biggrin:
> *


Ice Cube & Dr DRE - Natural Born Killaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-M2tqIX38

Training Day - Monte Carlo Scene with Dr.Dre song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InPoPRfqNWM

friday lowrider fragments

Supreme Hustle Lowrider from the Movie Next Friday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

what LRM issue had that Family Jewel in it


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 4 2008, 08:30 PM~12338481
> *Ice Cube & Dr DRE - Natural Born Killaz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-M2tqIX38
> ...


friday lowrider fragments

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvbSHsAv_Ao


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

oh yeah, does any one know what issue had a car call Slo Death, it was a chopped 76 or 77 2 door lesabre thx


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

this is a good topic i have always wondered about these rides 

Set It Off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUDeSPqP8g


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 4 2008, 09:13 AM~12332846
> *THIS IS FALSE....DAVE MARQUEZ FROM HI-LOW IS FROM SACRAMENTO CA. THAT GREEN 64 IS FROM L.A. FROM DAVES HYDRAULICS THAT HE USED TO USE IN H :biggrin: IS AD BACK IN LOWRIDER MAG IN THE MID 90S...TOTALLY DIFFRENT DAVE..
> *


my bad on that i thought all this time that david marquez own that shop.

i do feel you must be right cause david disappeared for a couple of years when this car was on the video.

thanks for correcting me.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 4 2008, 07:18 PM~12337935
> *You mean this one?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the car was never sold to japan it's in Detroit and it has 20's on it all the gold is faded and the speaker box is still in the back seat and the interior was redone in tan i took pics i will post them when i have a chance


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i would love to see those pics of family jewel


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *Had the white speakerbox in the backseat  *


  WORD TO THE MUTHAFUCKA...WHEN I WAS A KID (12 OR 13)WHEN THAT VIDEO FIRST CAME OUT I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT THE FUCK THAT THING IN THE BACKSEAT WAS. :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

Supreme Hustle Lowrider from the Movie Next Friday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s 

THIS CADDY IS CRUSHED WHEN KEBO SOLD IT TO THIS YOUNGSTER HE GOT IN A WRECK AND TOTALED IT OY BENT FRAME AND ALL R.I.P. TO ONE OF THE BADDEST BIG BODY TO HIT THE DANCE FLOOR


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

THE PURPLE ONE IS ELECTRIC ALSO, STAGE PROP  
BACK IN 2001


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:04 PM~12349153
> *THE PURPLE ONE IS  ELECTRIC ALSO, STAGE PROP
> BACK IN 2001
> 
> ...


thats my first time seeing someone bounce their arms like a lowrider


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 5 2008, 09:04 PM~12349153
> *THE PURPLE ONE IS  ELECTRIC ALSO, STAGE PROP
> BACK IN 2001
> 
> ...


damn you beat me to it. i was gonna reference that one as having the electric motor in it. 


sad shit though is, stage prop or not. they got some much fuckin money, they went thru and got a ride, painted it. switched it up and put rims on the bitch and didnt bother with putting in the 327 motor is more than likely came with. for what cuz they couldnt afford to put in another $5,000.00 into the car. they need to stop faking with these cars cuz we all know damn well they got fuckin money to put some real motors in the bitches


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

:tears: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## laydoutyota (Apr 27, 2007)

if i rember right that when lrm done the article on the 64 stage prop they said the car broke down into 2 pieces so they could ship it to the other shows. the reason that it did not have the actual motor was that do to weight on the stage or some shit like that.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any before pics? I had no idea that was the background for it



> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 5 2008, 07:15 AM~12342919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol bought it one day and it was stripped and to the media blasters that night it was called another dre day


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 4 2008, 12:05 PM~12334281
> *dang thats crazy does anyone know what happen to the monte in training day??
> *


it got shot up in the end of the movie. duh


:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 PM~12350258
> *damn you beat me to it.  i was gonna reference that one as having the electric motor in it.
> sad shit though is, stage prop or not.  they got some much fuckin money, they went thru and got a ride, painted it.  switched it up and put rims on the bitch and didnt bother with putting in the 327 motor is more than likely came with.  for what cuz they couldnt afford to put in another $5,000.00 into the car.  they need to stop faking with these cars cuz we all know damn well they got fuckin money to put some real motors in the bitches
> *


i bet the motor deal is somethin to do with it being indoors. exaust and gas and oil. shit that electric motor shit is probably as much as if not more than a engine.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 7 2008, 07:55 PM~12363940
> *it got shot up in the end of the movie. duh
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:werd:


----------



## Krayzied (May 13, 2007)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=VsdLn46UXnA

Eazy-E is the reason I got into lowriding, Only If You Want it video, but I always wondered what happened to his Money Green 63:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 7 2008, 11:55 PM~12363940
> *it got shot up in the end of the movie. duh
> :biggrin:
> *


doods its making a world tour, just go on craigslist its everywhere!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 3 2008, 11:18 PM~12328843
> *I BELIE THE 64 FROM TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY WAS SOLD TO JAPAN AND THE 64 IN G THANG.....NO IDEA
> *


nope its here in michigan


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 5 2008, 09:15 AM~12342919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of this car when you first got it ??


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 5 2008, 05:56 PM~12346625
> *WORD TO THE MUTHAFUCKA...WHEN I WAS A KID (12 OR 13)WHEN THAT VIDEO FIRST CAME OUT I ALWAYS WONDERED WHAT THE FUCK THAT THING IN THE BACKSEAT WAS. :biggrin:
> *


Damn I'm old!!!


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

What ever happened to lowriders in music video's? It seems now everybody just wants to put some Bentley, RR, or Ferrari in their videos.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i ate them


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

impala tastes like chickin


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 4 2008, 01:11 AM~12330369
> *Is it this one????
> 
> 
> ...


yep this is the next episode car....hits back bumper like no other.......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 1 2009, 12:46 PM~12576476
> *yep this is the next episode car....hits back bumper like no other.......
> *


thats tommys car


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12342919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)

what happen to the monte from training day


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ack1_@Jan 2 2009, 03:02 PM~12584656
> *what happen to the monte from training day
> *


it got shot up dood, dont you remember


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

Soul train awards 63


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krayzied_@Dec 13 2008, 11:58 AM~12419178
> *http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=VsdLn46UXnA
> 
> Eazy-E is the reason I got into lowriding, Only If You Want it video, but I always wondered what happened to his Money Green 63:
> *


There's a thread somewhere on here about that car. Search for it and you will know :cheesy:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

soul train awards 63


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 30 2008, 06:28 PM~12563504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT IT LOOK BETTER WITH THE 13'S ON THERE


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Jan 29 2009, 05:28 AM~12846392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE OTHER ELECTRIC CAR THAT DRE USED


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

what happened to the lowrider in Napolean Dynomite? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i think it was a buick or pontiac..


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 30 2009, 10:39 PM~12864134
> *what happened to the lowrider in Napolean Dynomite?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i think it was a buick or pontiac..
> *


Napolian Dynomite low rider is in storage for the winter. it's a71 pontiac 455 h.o. grandville they only made 1880 convertibles in 1971


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2008, 09:50 PM~12350258
> *damn you beat me to it.  i was gonna reference that one as having the electric motor in it.
> sad shit though is, stage prop or not.  they got some much fuckin money, they went thru and got a ride, painted it.  switched it up and put rims on the bitch and didnt bother with putting in the 327 motor is more than likely came with.  for what cuz they couldnt afford to put in another $5,000.00 into the car.  they need to stop faking with these cars cuz we all know damn well they got fuckin money to put some real motors in the bitches
> *


many states wont let gas or gas engins in a crowded areana against fire code it probebly wuold cost a ton of money to make it electric


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I remember the commercial with the DeathRow 64 give-away on MTV in 93-94. I heard that the thing was about to blow up though. I saw that car on eBay, I think it was 02-03. If my mind serves me correct they only wanted 10g's for it?

They have an article on the 63 they used as a stage prop in LRM. Obviously a chop-top. car was cut in 2 pieces, the frame had a flange welded up so they could bolt the 2 frame pieces together. There was a electric motor by the rear seat and it turned the rear end. And it would fit in a container for the next show. They couldn't have a real motor in it do to Fire Marshall Bill regulations. Just like when you take your car to a car show your only allowed to have this much fuel or what not.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 29 2009, 02:15 PM~12850440
> *TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT IT LOOK BETTER WITH THE 13'S ON THERE
> *



you got any pics of it with 13s on it :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------

